# S.I.P Oregano



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I only just discovered this part of the forum, so here's my one-month after memorial to Oregano. 

A few years ago, I visited our local PetSmart, and as always, I checked out the rack of bettas. And there you sat, in all your pale yellow, not at all pretty, and white glory. I continued to go back, every few weeks and you still sat there. For what you lacked in physical splendor, you made up for in feisty personality. After about a month and a half, when I went back, yet again and saw you there, I looked at you and promised, "When I adopt you, your name will be Oregano." I couldn't bear leaving you, and I continued to try to talk my parents into taking you home. Finally, after a few more visits, I was able to bring you home. 
I distinctly remember that day, they had gotten a new shipment of bettas, and you had been pushed to the very back. So far, that I had to shift around over ten cups to get to you. I was afraid that someone else had taken you, and that it was too late. But moving the last one, a very beautiful halfmoon of red and white and lavender, there you were, looking like you had been waiting for me. I picked you up with a gleeful feeling, like a kid who won a prize at a fair, and proudly carried you to the cashier. From there on, until your sad departure, our fates were intertwined. 
You were an energetic little thing, you greeted me everytime I walked in, you learned tricks, you begged, and you (I say this lovingly) harassed your snail to no end in sight. 
A year and a half, and during that time, you lost sight in one eye, you developed an incurrable case of SBD, and finally, before I could find the medication to save you, you were taken by dropsy. But during the whole thing you still greeted me, you were fiesty, and you tolerated me hand-feeding you everyday. You were the _most _fiesty yet patient little thing I had ever met and I am so glad fate had our meeting planned. 
I look forward to the day where we meet again, at the rainbow bridge, and when we can continue our journey again, together. Until then, S.I.P little one.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Very nicely said....sorry for your loss.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> I only just discovered this part of the forum, so here's my one-month after memorial to Oregano.
> 
> A few years ago, I visited our local PetSmart, and as always, I checked out the rack of bettas. And there you sat, in all your pale yellow, not at all pretty, and white glory. I continued to go back, every few weeks and you still sat there. For what you lacked in physical splendor, you made up for in feisty personality. After about a month and a half, when I went back, yet again and saw you there, I looked at you and promised, "When I adopt you, your name will be Oregano." I couldn't bear leaving you, and I continued to try to talk my parents into taking you home. Finally, after a few more visits, I was able to bring you home.
> I distinctly remember that day, they had gotten a new shipment of bettas, and you had been pushed to the very back. So far, that I had to shift around over ten cups to get to you. I was afraid that someone else had taken you, and that it was too late. But moving the last one, a very beautiful halfmoon of red and white and lavender, there you were, looking like you had been waiting for me. I picked you up with a gleeful feeling, like a kid who won a prize at a fair, and proudly carried you to the cashier. From there on, until your sad departure, our fates were intertwined.
> ...


Aww I’m so sorry for your loss. Oregano was lucky to have you.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> I only just discovered this part of the forum, so here's my one-month after memorial to Oregano.
> 
> A few years ago, I visited our local PetSmart, and as always, I checked out the rack of bettas. And there you sat, in all your pale yellow, not at all pretty, and white glory. I continued to go back, every few weeks and you still sat there. For what you lacked in physical splendor, you made up for in feisty personality. After about a month and a half, when I went back, yet again and saw you there, I looked at you and promised, "When I adopt you, your name will be Oregano." I couldn't bear leaving you, and I continued to try to talk my parents into taking you home. Finally, after a few more visits, I was able to bring you home.
> I distinctly remember that day, they had gotten a new shipment of bettas, and you had been pushed to the very back. So far, that I had to shift around over ten cups to get to you. I was afraid that someone else had taken you, and that it was too late. But moving the last one, a very beautiful halfmoon of red and white and lavender, there you were, looking like you had been waiting for me. I picked you up with a gleeful feeling, like a kid who won a prize at a fair, and proudly carried you to the cashier. From there on, until your sad departure, our fates were intertwined.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I just saw this. SIP, little one. Your mommy misses you.


----------

